# Fiber content?



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I decided to post this here I asked in another thread of someone else's but figured I would get more answers here. I have had to drain Ninja's anal glands twice already this week form him licking it not a lot comes out but there is still something! I checked the fibre content on the Evo small bites red meat that he isgetting and it is only 2.5 % I did grab a bag of the blue buffalo grain free wilderness salmon flavor the other day bc it was on the dog food analysis uner 6 star food haven't started mixing it over yet but on the wilderness bag it says the fibre is 6.5 % which is quite a lot more. HOw much fibre do you think he needs? 

He does occasionally get raw chicken with bone I haven't switched don't think it is going to work right now to completely switch my mom won't feed it to them and she will be feeding them when I am at work.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie had some anal gland problems, she was scooting her behind ,so i took her to the vet and the vet expressed her anal glands. i asked her if there was anything i could do to help Minnie to prevent this from happening again and she said to increase her fiber. 
she didnt say by how much or anything.
so, i have been giving her a spoonful of canned pumpkin every day as a treat, she loves it and i even have to give the other 2 dogs the same because even though they dont have a proble with there anal glands they want some too. so they all get it as a treat once a day at night.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I have no advise, but I do hope you get it sorted out and you can put this problem in the past.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I wouldn't focus so much on a fiber content number as making sure your dog has firm stool. Really that's the main reason for adding fiber to the diet is to firm up the stool so that the glands are more likely to empty naturally with the aid of pressure from firm stools pushing past the anal glands.

I regularly give my dogs baby carrots several times a week to add a little extra fiber to their diets and it also helps make them feel fuller.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

hmm I thought I replied to this earlier but I don't see my post maube I forgot to press post hahaha

his poops are normal and firm 

I have fed pumpkin in the past for other reasons tho such as firming the poo

maybe the trasition to the wilderness with higher fibre content will help I have to start switching it over soon but if not I will try the pumpkin too I give carrots sometimes as a treat the baby ones!


----------

